# black shrooms



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has been out yet or finding any? Probobly still a little early, but by next week them and some greys should start. I will post when I start finding them.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I know of a few blacks that have been found already.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Were they in southern or central area? This cold were getting sucks, but should be alright mid week. Cant wait till they start popping up.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

They have been finding them in Tar Hollow state park.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I tried near Nelsonville couple of days ago...nothing. Not alot of undergrowth yet. the mayapples were only about 3" tall.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

posted the whole thing in southwestern forum....found about 50-60 good sized blacks yesterday evening....also found one side of a nice shed (8 point)


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Do you guys usually start finding them now? Ilive in Michigan and it seems like we don't start finding them for another couple weeks yet. Maybe the oddball here and there.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I found about 75 black morels today(Sunday 4/20). I'll post some pics later this week. I spotted about 4 or 5 half free morels that were yellow. So, the season is upon us in the Cincinnati area...


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

my neighbor has found about 200 black sponge this past week-not sure where,but we are in th west central part of the state.


----------

